# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month September 2010

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your      photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the      month for September 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo -  please no     collages or modifications from the original photo beyond  overall     color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## RikoAustria

Dendrobates Leucomelas

----------


## Ebony

This is Inshallah..Deformed Male Southern Bell frog (Litoria raniformis) :Frog Smile:

----------


## KennyDB

Bufo brongersmai (red) juvenile

----------


## John Clare

Very nice photos so far  :Smile: .  I particularly like Riko's jumping leuc.

----------


## ninnato

> Bufo brongersmai (red) juvenile


My favourite is your Bufo brongersmai (red) juvenile  you came close  I like that!

 :Wink:

----------


## CaptainMorgantown

kassina maculata

----------


## Emma Louise

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

thought id give it a shot  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Great photo, shame about the imageshack advert...

----------


## Emma Louise

thanks, and sorry im not technical, my boyfriend just showed me what to use so duno if I have done it properly.

----------


## daziladi

(To Ebony) Look at him go!!! Awesome photo.

----------


## Ebony

> (To Ebony) Look at him go!!! Awesome photo.


Thanks Robin, He had just finished 3 Locusts and decided he wanted to explore out side of his feeding container. He ended up hopping around my dining table. :Big Grin:  This is the first time out of the three species I keep that the male is the social frog. He's quite happy to sit on my hand as well. :Frog Smile:

----------


## daziladi

Chester says hi to all   :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Sooo cute. :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Chester is like a mini incredible hulk.

----------


## heinetonk

I put my male Red eyed treefrog to join the Photo Challenge.

----------


## The Frog Keeper

My little Uluguru forest tree frog Zawadi.

----------


## 1beataway

This is the first time I've ever posted a photo in a "Photo of the Month" thread, but I really like it.  :Smile:

----------


## froggiez

It will probably not win any trophies since I am restricted to my phone cam atm.
but here is my froggie...think I may call him Gray, I know not very original but having a hard time thinking of a name, may keep watching his personality, he is finally getting comfy in his new home and hunting those crickets more.

----------


## 69efan69

me white's tree frog!

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Litoria caerulea

----------


## froggiez

some cute froggies in here!

----------


## abeloneto

> My little Uluguru forest tree frog Zawadi.


Hello little fellow!
You seem quite happy here ;-)
Are you playing with your feet or with the green plant?
I like your happy face!  :Big Grin:

----------

